
25-year-old sells high-school startup Luminar in a $3.4B deal - Osiris30
https://www.businessinsider.com/25-year-old-sells-startup-founded-high-school-34-billion-2020-8
======
josefrichter
paywall

~~~
haspoken
[http://archive.is/eXxqv](http://archive.is/eXxqv)

